# Villages around Caldas da Rainha



## Stellen

We are looking to buy a new build property in one of the villages close to Caldas. We hope to visit the properties in May but we are wondering if the villages are very similar or are there nicer villages than others? The places we will vist are Tornada, Torrre, Salir de Matos and a bit further away Pregança, Reguengo Pequeno. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## silvers

Hi Stellen,
You need to get a feel for the area yourself. What I may like, you may not. Does your purchase have to be a new build? I have several contacts with homes for sale in this area and would be delighted to help you, if you like.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Stellen,

Caldas da Rainha is very nice and we really like it. It has everything really and good shopping for the ladies. What I like about it most is that it is very people friendly and a large section of it is pedestrianized. The surrounding villages are all quite similar really. I don't know what you are looking for but personally I would not want to be any more than 10 km out from Caldas centro. Further out than this, would be just too quiet and boring for me.

Salir de Matos is nice and close to everything, including the coast. Some nice new builds in Salir de Matos also.


----------



## Stellen

Thanks for the replies. We are looking at two new builds in Salir de Matos. 

We are looking for a 3 bedroom place, datached with upto 2000 sqm land. We don't want a place that needs renovating. Ideally within a few kms of Salir de Matos. We are happy to view all offers!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi again Stellen,

It might be difficult to find a new one with 2000m of land. To get this amount of land people usually purchase a large plot and next build their house. I saw one though on casa sapo, detached and new in salir de Matos but only 1000m of land and listed for €210,000 that looks nice.

I was also interested in one in a place called Cabreiros, which is right next to Salir de Matos before I decided to buy nearer to the coast. This one though was a completely recovered house and looked like new. Also detached and on one level and it came with 2,700m of land and had a wonderful view at the back. The gardens front and back needed some work though. This one is listed for €152,000 but I know that they would accept €130,000. Anyway, good luck with your search.


----------



## silvers

Hi Stellen,
If you post a few more times I can send you a pm with some house details.


----------



## Stellen

We have seen a couple of places on the internet with large plots but the houses need renovating or are not to our tastes for one reason or another. We now realise that the plots will almost certainly be under 1000 sqm and some new build plots in Salir de Matos are about 500 - 600 sqm. The properties look nice so we are going to view them. Once we quallify for PM status, we would be happy to receive house details from whoever!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Might they be on here ? www.planolinear.com ?

:eyebrows:


----------



## Camerashy

Good luck with your search. We have recently bought a new build house in a village about a half hour car journey north from Caldas da Rainha and would be more than happy to recommend the young man who not only found this property for us, but was so helpful in liaising between ourselves and the builder. His office is in Caldas da Rainha. If you pm me I can give you his details


----------



## Maureen E

[/F


ONT]


Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Mr. Blueskies
> 
> John and I are really interested in looking at property with a view around the villages near Caldas. Would you mind giving us the name of the agent where you found a property in Cabreiros. We have been in Sao Martinho in rental apartment for the past month, and intend to stay another month in an effort to find something we really like.
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> Maureen E
> 
> Hi again Stellen,
> 
> It might be difficult to find a new one with 2000m of land. To get this amount of land people usually purchase a large plot and next build their house. I saw one though on casa sapo, detached and new in salir de Matos but only 1000m of land and listed for €210,000 that looks nice.
> 
> I was also interested in one in a place called Cabreiros, which is right next to Salir de Matos before I decided to buy nearer to the coast. This one though was a completely recovered house and looked like new. Also detached and on one level and it came with 2,700m of land and had a wonderful view at the back. The gardens front and back needed some work though. This one is listed for €152,000 but I know that they would accept €130,000. Anyway, good luck with your search.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Maureen E,

You can do a very easy and thorough search yourself with no need at all for an agent at this point if you go to <casasapo.pt> This site has almost every house for sale in all of portugal listed, with price photos etc. 

I don't know if you understand portuguese ? When you get the site up first click on moradias = houses. Next scroll down the map and click on Leiria. Now scroll down this map of Leiria and click on Caldas da Rainha. Under moradias you will see "Tipologia" open this box. T2 = Two bedrooms T3 = 3 etc so click on your preferred choice. Next go to "Freguesia" and open this box. All of the villages in Caldas da Rainha are listed. Click on which ever one interests you. Now open the box marked "Estado" Usado = used house, Novo = new build so select what you want to see. Finally open the box marked "ordenar" Click on "Os mais baratos = Lowest price first and now click "pesquisar" = search. Everything in that village for sale will now appear. Click on any that interest you and next click slideshow to get the virtual tour.

No need to contact an agent before you have narrowed it down. This way saves a lot of unnecessary leg work and expense. If you want to talk to someone reliable and decide to view a property contact Silvers ie James who posts on this forum.
Good luck.


----------



## omostra06

although the above will be great for helping you learn Portuguese, it may be easier and quicker to search in English.
casa sapo does not have every house for sale listed, probably about 50% of what is for sale is listed on it, agents have to pay to list property so many do not list any on sapo. but it will give you an idea of what is available.

Houses - Caldas da Rainha - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal

If you are interested in certain villages, i would suggest going onto the INCI site and find a few agents in the area and ask them to send details or look at their site, This will save you a lot of time as then you will get to see everything that is for sale in these villages rather than just a small selection.

I would also agree that James is the man to talk to about that region, he knows more than most about it.


----------



## Maureen E

*villages around Caldas*

Hi Maureen E,
Dear Mr. Blueskies,

Thankyou so much for your helpful prompt reply.

I will certainly give this a try. It has been frustrating driving around wondering where all the "for sale" signs are, and agents who have their own agenda. I will follow your advice.

Regards Maureen E




You can do a very easy and thorough search yourself with no need at all for an agent at this point if you go to <casasapo.pt> This site has almost every house for sale in all of portugal listed, with price photos etc. 

I don't know if you understand portuguese ? When you get the site up first click on moradias = houses. Next scroll down the map and click on Leiria. Now scroll down this map of Leiria and click on Caldas da Rainha. Under moradias you will see "Tipologia" open this box. T2 = Two bedrooms T3 = 3 etc so click on your preferred choice. Next go to "Freguesia" and open this box. All of the villages in Caldas da Rainha are listed. Click on which ever one interests you. Now open the box marked "Estado" Usado = used house, Novo = new build so select what you want to see. Finally open the box marked "ordenar" Click on "Os mais baratos = Lowest price first and now click "pesquisar" = search. Everything in that village for sale will now appear. Click on any that interest you and next click slideshow to get the virtual tour.

No need to contact an agent before you have narrowed it down. This way saves a lot of unnecessary leg work and expense. If you want to talk to someone reliable and decide to view a property contact Silvers ie James who posts on this forum.
 Good luck.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maureen E

Thanks for your helpful reply. We will certainly go down this avenue. Also we are in touch with James, so maybe we are on the right track at last!!!!

Besgt regards maureen E




omostra06 said:


> although the above will be great for helping you learn Portuguese, it may be easier and quicker to search in English.
> casa sapo does not have every house for sale listed, probably about 50% of what is for sale is listed on it, agents have to pay to list property so many do not list any on sapo. but it will give you an idea of what is available.
> 
> Houses - Caldas da Rainha - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal
> 
> If you are interested in certain villages, i would suggest going onto the INCI site and find a few agents in the area and ask them to send details or look at their site, This will save you a lot of time as then you will get to see everything that is for sale in these villages rather than just a small selection.
> 
> I would also agree that James is the man to talk to about that region, he knows more than most about it.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You are very welcome Maureen E. Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## omostra06

Maureen E said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply. We will certainly go down this avenue. Also we are in touch with James, so maybe we are on the right track at last!!!!
> 
> Besgt regards maureen E


No problem, happy to help...


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> although the above will be great for helping you learn Portuguese, it may be easier and quicker to search in English.
> casa sapo does not have every house for sale listed, probably about 50% of what is for sale is listed on it, agents have to pay to list property so many do not list any on sapo. but it will give you an idea of what is available.
> 
> Houses - Caldas da Rainha - Casa Sapo - Portugal's Real Estate Portal
> 
> If you are interested in certain villages, i would suggest going onto the INCI site and find a few agents in the area and ask them to send details or look at their site, This will save you a lot of time as then you will get to see everything that is for sale in these villages rather than just a small selection.
> 
> I would also agree that James is the man to talk to about that region, he knows more than most about it.


Hi Derek 

Could you point me in the direction on the Inch site for a list of agents as you mentioned. 

Thanks


Peterfc 666?


----------



## omostra06

Hi Peter, link below and instructions on how to use the inci site.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers-2.html


----------



## Lulu

Stellen said:


> We are looking to buy a new build property in one of the villages close to Caldas. We hope to visit the properties in May but we are wondering if the villages are very similar or are there nicer villages than others? The places we will vist are Tornada, Torrre, Salir de Matos and a bit further away Pregança, Reguengo Pequeno. Any comments? Thanks.


I know Pregança very well,if you need any info


----------



## andyp65

Stellen said:


> We are looking to buy a new build property in one of the villages close to Caldas. We hope to visit the properties in May but we are wondering if the villages are very similar or are there nicer villages than others? The places we will vist are Tornada, Torrre, Salir de Matos and a bit further away Pregança, Reguengo Pequeno. Any comments? Thanks.


I live between Foz and Salir do porto just outside of Caldas, through my work I have many contacts, agents, builders, architects, please feel free to contact me if i can help in anyway. [email protected]

Regards

Andy


----------



## Tony Casella

Camerashy said:


> Good luck with your search. We have recently bought a new build house in a village about a half hour car journey north from Caldas da Rainha and would be more than happy to recommend the young man who not only found this property for us, but was so helpful in liaising between ourselves and the builder. His office is in Caldas da Rainha. If you pm me I can give you his details


ONT][/QUOTE]

Hi Everyone, 

I live in Australia and vaguely considering retiring to Portugal (I have dual nationality Australian/Italian) In June my wife and I are coming to Obidos to have a look for few days. I've been looking at properties on the Point 2 website in Obidos/Olho Marino. I would appreciate any independent feedback on both the area, as a place to live, and the name of a reliable Real Estate Agent working in that area.
Thank you,

Tony Casella


----------



## silvers

Hi Tony,
Obidos is a very beautiful area, the lagoon and town itself especially. I would be more than happy to help you find your perfect property. If you can let me know exactly what you are looking for, I will do my best to help you.
James


----------



## Tony Casella

silvers said:


> Hi Tony,
> Obidos is a very beautiful area, the lagoon and town itself especially. I would be more than happy to help you find your perfect property. If you can let me know exactly what you are looking for, I will do my best to help you.
> James


Hi James,

Thanks for the response and the information. At present we are only thinking about the possibility of retiring in Portugal. Probably once we have come for a brief visit in June, on the way to London, we will have a better idea about the place. If we like it we would then make a longer visit, next year, and then contemplate buying a property.

It would be useful for us to speak to an expat while we are there on June 27-29. Do you live in the area?
Tony


----------



## silvers

Hi Tony,
Yes I do and I am really easy to find too. We run the local British food store here.


----------



## Tony Casella

silvers said:


> Hi Tony,
> Yes I do and I am really easy to find too. We run the local British food store here.


Hi James, 

I'm not sure how this website works. I sent a reply some days ago and it does not seem to have got through. Also I got a notification that William has replied to my post but I can't find it. 
Anyway we will definitely be in Obidos on June 27/28/29 so I'll try and look you up at the British store, if I can find it.

Best,
Tony


----------



## silvers

Hi Tony,
You need to post a few more times and that activates the PM function on here. I will help you as much as I can.
James


----------



## stephanie

Tony Casella said:


> ONT]


Hi Everyone, 

I live in Australia and vaguely considering retiring to Portugal (I have dual nationality Australian/Italian) In June my wife and I are coming to Obidos to have a look for few days. I've been looking at properties on the Point 2 website in Obidos/Olho Marino. I would appreciate any independent feedback on both the area, as a place to live, and the name of a reliable Real Estate Agent working in that area.
Thank you,

Tony Casella[/QUOTE]

Hi Tony,

I used to live in Olho Marinho, it is a beautiful village - very old. We had a house there for about 10 years but sold it and moved to a bigger place near Sao Martinho do Porto, when we came to live here full time.(Sao Martinho is also a lovely place by the way!)

The nearest beach is about 15 minutes drive from Olho Marinho at Bom Sucesso where there is also the beautiful Obidos lagoon and some great golf courses if you are into that sort of thing.

Olho Marinho is not at all touristy, it is the real Portugal with very friendly locals and a great festa every August.

We loved living there.

Good luck!

Stephanie


----------



## Tony Casella

stephanie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I live in Australia and vaguely considering retiring to Portugal (I have dual nationality Australian/Italian) In June my wife and I are coming to Obidos to have a look for few days. I've been looking at properties on the Point 2 website in Obidos/Olho Marino. I would appreciate any independent feedback on both the area, as a place to live, and the name of a reliable Real Estate Agent working in that area.
> Thank you,
> 
> Tony Casella


Hi Tony,

I used to live in Olho Marinho, it is a beautiful village - very old. We had a house there for about 10 years but sold it and moved to a bigger place near Sao Martinho do Porto, when we came to live here full time.(Sao Martinho is also a lovely place by the way!)

The nearest beach is about 15 minutes drive from Olho Marinho at Bom Sucesso where there is also the beautiful Obidos lagoon and some great golf courses if you are into that sort of thing.

Olho Marinho is not at all touristy, it is the real Portugal with very friendly locals and a great festa every August.

We loved living there.

Good luck!

Stephanie[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tony Casella

Thanks, Stephanie, I appreciate your feedback.

Tony


----------



## carlos carlos

CORRECTION!! Noticed a typo in earlier message.....

We own the 2 bedroom apartment not owe 

let me know if interested.


----------

